# Can he catch my cold?



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello HHC, around sunday night i got a minor cold (i thought it was allergies) but its still going on so i went to the doctor this morning and he said it felt worse than it was... but my little hedgie has been around me each day just snuggling in bed with me (mostly at my toes trying to nibble them :? ) I thought it was pretty funny that he took an intrest to my toes :lol: but back on track. I lost my voice from coughing but the coughing has stopped because i got prescribed some meds. I'm starting to feel better now but my throat is still pretty raw and i cant talk all that much. He seems to know i'm sick and just wants to cuddle with my feet ( :shock: what a weirdo :lol: ) I love him to death and everyday he puts a smile on my face but i don't want to get him sick and be sorry for it, is it okay for him to be around me (he just is always at my feet, nowhere else) would he get sick? he seems to be fine but just checking in on this  

PS. I read a thread on here that hedgies could not get sick but.... i just want to check with you guys!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

I forgot to add that I wash my hands every 30 minutes (you know just in case :roll: )


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I believe it's fine. I don't think hedgehogs can get sick from your germs, but you could always keep your hands clean (no prob for you since you wash your hand every 30 mins ) and don't like... cough in his face (obviously >_<)


----------

